# Surviving Edged Weapons



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone know of any website where non-LEOs like myself can get a hold of Calibre Press's classic video "Surviving Edged Weapons"?


----------



## Brian King (Oct 24, 2004)

It shows up on EBAY now and then

See you on the floor soon
Brian King


----------

